# growing in the shade?



## A.K. (Sep 11, 2006)

i found a great place to grow but ive only grown once before and that was in an unshaded area but the area i want to grow in has tall bushes around it and is usually in the shade would it grow if it is usually in the shade but not that intense of a shade


----------



## dream grower (Sep 11, 2006)

I've alawy planted real tight along overgrown fence rows and along woodlot edges. The plants would bend right over and grow outward twd the sun. When fully budded, had to stake em'  so they would'nt pull right out of the ground from the weight. Shaded most of the day still real good harvest. buds on the dark side grow right out to light.


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 11, 2006)

Of where i live, see on my land i live down a slop from the main rd. and have tall trees all around me so my sun is alot shorter than a fuul day (prob. and hr. loss at sun up and 2hrs at sunset. really we get dark at our place and go to the top of the road and theres sun, in the evening. so some shade wont hurt i dont think. 


PEACE


----------



## A.K. (Sep 11, 2006)

alright cool looks like i have the location for my next grow


----------

